# Waves N. C. August 18-25



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

We'll be staying at Ocean Waves Campground that week 

Anybody else going to be down there then


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

YEP! I'll be down EXACTLY those days!:fishing:


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

There right after ya"ll..8/25--9/3...Leave me a few swimming......:beer: :beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*F A*

we'll have to hookup at least one day ... this trip is the family trip but it's still going to have alot of fishing :fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

shoot me a PM and we can exchange numbers....we'll make it happen one of those days:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*PM sent*

sounds like a great time ... can't wait ...

My biggest reel is a jigmaster ....  

Hope that will be enough


----------



## Santiva (Jul 24, 2007)

*SC - Please post reports*

I'll be down there (Rodanthe) right after ya. Aug. 26 - Sept 2. Looking to do some major sharkin. Have the yak, the Penn Senator reels and rods, my new 12' OM with fin-nor ofs95 spinner holding about 600 yds of 100lb braid. Just need the fish and sharks to co-operate. 

Please post reports.
Thanks,
-Santiva


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Warm 'em up*

we'll I just do my best to get 'em woke up for ya  

Just picked myself up a Penn Senator 6/0

Sounds like you're loaded for bear  

Good Luck ... I'll make some kind of daily report on a thread here when the time comes ... 

Stop by and say hey ...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Ill be there actually staying in Buxton in a motel .. but might travel up to some avon or waves ramps, No 4X4 access and will have to walk over the ramps ...but if anyone wants to hook up and learn how to catch pompano let me know lol ...Ill be catchin em ......D


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

entire family (along with kids bf & gf) will be in avon 9-1 to 9-8 --- looking forward to it big time -- post your reports, so i know what to look forward to!  :fishing:


----------



## hurricanefan (May 16, 2003)

I'm leaving Saturday, (8/11). Gear is ready, wife and kids started packing the camper today. Will be staying at the KOA until 8/18. Plan to hit the beach, and the Inlet. Hope this hot weather does not drive the fish to deep cooler waters, even if it does there is nothing I can do about it. Some times its not all about catching fish, its getting to fish and relaxxx and throw some cool ones back :beer: Last year my wife surprised me with a 1/2 day trip on a boat named Sinbad, caught over 100 blues, what time we had. The kids had a great time. Even my 14 year old daughter had a good time. Might do that again this year.


----------



## Al Truistic (Jul 19, 2005)

My family and I will be staying at a house on the sound in Avon. I am bringing my canoe and trolling motor, looking for a little speck action, but I love catching pomps too.

Send me a message, and perhaps we can get together.

I am bringing the Suburban, so Pomplover, I might just be able to give you a ride to the fish, and being pretty much a noob, I could use all the help I can get.

Al


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*replies*

We are taking the laptop so good or bad there will be reports .... 

POMPINOLOVER ... last year I caught my first pomps and ate my first pomps too ... Hopefully I can cach some more ....  tastey little critters .... 

fishinmama ... Best of luck on your week ... or we could call ya the Link Lady 

hurricanefan .... I didn't like the looks of the KOA ... just a huge great big field with no trees ... I was afraid it would feel like camping in the city .... It is all about the relaxing and just out there trying .... good luck to ya and post some reports for me 

Al Truistic ... canoe in the sound ...sounds like a blast .... look for my little red ranger running around ... maybe we can hook up ..... or I can give ya my cell#


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds Good AL...Id love to get out on the beach on day and be able to scout the water to find a good spot...Ill Pm you .....Thanks D


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> We are taking the laptop so good or bad there will be reports ....


I'm looking toward the time where we get live surf action on the web. It's bound to happen. Your line starts screaming and our pagers goes off.

opcorn:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

POMPINOLOVER and I already have a trip planned so maybe we should all go the same on the same day and find the pomps. That would be a blast. "Hatteras Island Pompano Poundin' ":beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*H I P P*

that's what we are .... Hoping to catch more than Pomps ... cooler of nice mullet would be good too ... 

FA ... sounds good to me ... I'm ready for some Sharkin too ....

can't fish today ... go to Ocean Crest Pier and catch one there they have a web cam :fishing:

It's so kewl to be HIPP


----------



## fish junkie (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm really interested in hearing alot of very detailed reports from you guys.We're headed to Waves9/8-9/15 and all I plan on doin' is fishin.So ..any info will be greatly appreciated.Anyone else headed down my week?I could use alot of pointers or maybe someone to pound a few beers with.
any and all replies welcome
Marko


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we'll let ya know:beer:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Lets hope for a E or SE wind , would even tolerate a light SW wind swithin back and forth , we need the water clear for the most part .........D


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Pomp. I tied a protype Pompano rig with the adjustments we talked. Will forward pics your way sometime this weekend and get your info to get a couple of them to you for testing.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*for you guys going in mid August*

don't wanna rain on your parade but looks like there are some "turtle hatching time windows" --that might screw ya up -- some ramps or beaches may have complete closures 

nps updates the closures weekly here
www.nps.gov/caha/parknews/newsreleases.htm

even tho you may not get to one of your favorite spots, it still looks like there's lots of ocean to fish -- just wanted to make you aware.


----------



## buggman 50 (Mar 15, 2006)

*hatteras-8/18-25*

My brother-in-law and i will staying in Buxton that week,fishing the point and the south beaches.Look for Ford Ranger w/ orange Ocean Kayak(will also prowl the sound for specs).


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*close*

Cobia Seeker ... you can post some pics of thatrig here ... I'd love to see them ... 

fishinmama ... thanks for the heads up 

buggman 50 ... what color is your Ranger


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats Good News Cobia ...Cant wiat to check em out ......D


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Shouldnt be a prob Fishinmama, although limited access , there are still some good areas open, Im worried more about wind than beach closures ........D


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*yeah*

don't want any dirty water


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

the countdown has begun (well, if you are like me, you've been counting for a while & so excited you are ready to bust) -- so as you all make your preparattions for your trip i wish you all well -- safe travels, wonderful weather & even better fishing -- & don't forget to report back in -- mama wants to hear of all your great times & catches! GOOD LUCK -- MUCH FUN


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

will do FM! Thanks for the well wishes! I hope they come true!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishinmama*

I'm hoping the weather holds up and a good trip towing my new camper down .... fishing will just be a bonus ... 

I'll post reports every day


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> I'm hoping the weather holds up and a good trip towing my new camper down .... fishing will just be a bonus ...
> 
> I'll post reports every day


you gotta commit to fishing first and you know what I'm talkin' about


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishing*

oh I'll be fishing every day ... taking at least 10 combo's maybe 12 :fishing: but hey there is 3 of us ... lol 

Okuma AV50/Daiwa Sealine 9' M for the wash 
Blue Yonder/Okuma Solaris 12'
Daiwa Emcast Sport 4500/Daiwa Sealine 10' MH
Abu 7500CT/OM 3-6 oz 12'
Daiwa 30 SHA/HDX
Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000/OM Heaver 12'
Penn Jigmaster/Daiwa beefstick 12'
Penn 6/0 / Daiwa Sealine XXH 11'3"
Abu PR 6500/ Daiwa Sealine 10'MH
Abu Rocket 5500/Outlaw 7'6"
Quatum greatwhite baitcaster / Quatum 7'

Ya just never know


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ummmmmm...LOL.......:fishing:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

now i know im not a ho....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Collector*

I'm a collector not a ho  A ho buys and sells ... I just collect  

At least I'm not bringing any bridge/pier stuff ... Yet


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

dont be disappointed but I am only bringing a 525/Inferno, 525/AS1509,
Penn 360 slammer combo, AS spinning rod with pfluger president, Shimano Corvalus on st croix rod, Penn CRAPtiva combo, and the 6/0 combo.....not a lot but pretty much covers it.....leaving a lot at home


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*top five*

with the family there I'll have the first five out most of the day ... sometimes one gets a timeout in the rack ...... and I like to have a couple lures ready on a couple rods just in cast ...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

be careful where you decide to spike 5 rodsopcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*spiking 5 rods*

so why is that usually there is either 2 or 3 of us ... one in the middle is in the wash ... one on each side of that is in the first cut ... one double bottom rig and one FF rig ... the the two heavers are out there ...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*surfchunker*

think FA meant spikin 5 for youself only -- sometimes other fishermen don't take kindly to that, specially if the point is crowded -- 2 or 3 of you fishing 5 rods is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*point*

when we are down there and stay in Frisco I usually hit the airport ... lotta nice holes in there at places

Usually don't fish Da Point much


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

billy mitchell ramp has some really nice holes and breaks in the bar close to shore....but I ain tellin nobody....be happy to SHOW them for :beer: though


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Billy Mitchell*

we usually head south about 1/2 way to the pier ... usually I find a nice hole somewhere ... In June one day we went north a bit a found a nice one too ..... We usually stay at Frisco Woods so it's only about a mile to the ramp ... hit the store/tackle store and then out the ramp ... Air down and leave em down when I drive no further than that ...... more time for fishin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*FishinAddiction*

does Heather fish much with you ....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Yeah she almost always goes with me when Im down there but this time I think I will be fishing with some buds down there more than with her bc this vacation is a "couples" vacation with our friends. So she'll prob be laying out in front of the house while Im gone feeshin which is fine with me


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

FA sounds good My gal doesnt want to really ride with us either ...wow can it really be a guys day out , i get very few of those lol .... D


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> FA sounds good My gal doesnt want to really ride with us either ...wow can it really be a guys day out , i get very few of those lol .... D


Man do i ever know how you feel! Sounds like a good excuse for some:beer:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

lol..:beer: "what you talkin bout Willis" any excuse is worth a beer lol ...D


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL I can see right now this is gonna end in a hangover!


Example of excuse for beer: "Oh LOOK! There's a seagull! Throw me a beer!" :beer:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Yo I just caught a soft shelled sand flea .. throw me a beer lol


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I have a bellybutton.......toss me a cold one!


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

well what do you know I have one also ..toss me a beer ....and gues what I just saw a pipin plover .. toss me 2 lol


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> well what do you know I have one also ..toss me a beer ....and gues what I just saw a pipin plover .. toss me 2 lol


and a .22 with a high powered scope! 

 now there's NO piping plover so ya gotta hand over at least ONE of those beers


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

shhhhhh be quiet you need a silencer on that thing..Ill get you one after I grab this beer lol


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Now anyway. FA Im sure the borad doesnt want to see our coutless banter .... Just be ready to catch some pomps when you show up and be ready to drink a few cold one's ..Im goin on record to gurantee pomps .......D


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Now anyway. FA Im sure the borad doesnt want to see our coutless banter .... Just be ready to catch some pomps when you show up and be ready to drink a few cold one's ..Im goin on record to gurantee pomps .......D


Thats pretty big talk there! I'm going on the record to guarantee beer


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL then you better have a keg if you wanna trade a beer for a pomp , a case wont do as you will run out quickly lol .....D


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ok ok its gettin deep now! I'll make sure I bring my waders


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

LOl I can see we gonna have fun FA .. cant wait, ......D


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*soon*

getting the Truck loaded ...... won't be long now


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

been following the beach access on the nps site & note that alot of the things that were previously closed for plovers have been re-opened (guess they fledged) -- so you've got more beach to fish -- have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## fish junkie (Jun 21, 2006)

Yins guys caught any fish yet?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sunday*

well not alot to report... waves were crashing hard on the beach ... must have been 6' at the shore ... did manage to catch a couple mullet ... and caught a few pomps in the cast net that was close to eating size ... but none on a rod ... finger mullet was caught with the cast net too ... It was a beautiful day at the beach anyhow ....... fished ramp 23 today .... next time I'll try a different one ... did see a dead sea turtle washed up on the beach ... biggin too 

Saturday I fished a little at the campground with shrimp and nodda...... went back down after dark and did have one good hit on a finger mullet ...

Talked to FA Saturday night and making plans for a couple nights at the Point ... that's about it so far ... tomorrow we are talking about going up to Nags head and take my son to do some kids stuff and might get out somewhere tomorrow evening .....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

try ramp 34 for the pomps -- about 1/2 mi n. of entrance or close as u can get if ther r closures


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishinmomma*

pomps are here too it looks like but the water was so dirty today ...... hopefully it will clear up some .... I had sandfleas and sandfleas with FB on about all day ... it was just so ruff it was hard to tell what was going on up close ..... 

On a side note I did see something cool today... a ray jumped 3'-5' straight up out of the water ...


----------



## Al Truistic (Jul 19, 2005)

I managed a couple of small pomps just south of the point, and a couple of small mullet. The weather was beautiful though yesterday.

Going to Ocracoke today to meet some friends coming up on the Cedar Island ferry, will try the beach there, then hit Howards Pub for lunch.

Tight lines all,

Al


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Monday*

haven't been fishing yet but think I'm about ready to try for a bit .... just hit the beach here at the campground ...... still dirty and ruff here ... did the family thing ... shopped and played mini golf ...... then went out and netted some bait ...... so I got lots of mullet and some pinfish fresh ready to go ..... Thinking of taking 2 rods down with a FF rig with 5/0 hooks and try it a bit .....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*T S T (tuesday sucked too )*

well it wasn't any better ... we went to ramp 30 like fishinmama said and there wasn't alot of beach ... bout got stuck once ... lots of red sand ... same ole same ole ... dirty water and waves crashing big time on the beach ........ and millions of green meanies ....... damn west wind ... Thought I was on Assateaugue ..... 

total for the day ... 1 mullet 1 small shark 1 ray ... my son did have a blast catching the ray it took him about 15-20 mintues to get it in ... but he had it going on ( 10 years old ).... pull up and reel down ... it must have weighted more than he did .. made ole dad proud ... and on another note he hooked up with another ray on the mullet rod and the drag work great ..... go Okuma ... I was really impressed with it ... Abu Blue yonder drag wasn't as near as smooth


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*T S T (tuesday sucked too )*

well it wasn't any better ... we went to ramp 30 like fishinmama said and there wasn't alot of beach ... bout got stuck once ... lots of red sand ... same ole same ole ... dirty water and waves crashing big time on the beach ........ and millions of green meanies ....... damn west wind ... Thought I was on Assateaugue ..... 

total for the day ... 1 mullet 1 small shark 1 ray ... my son did have a blast catching the ray it took him about 15-20 mintues to get it in ... but he had it going on ( 10 years old ).... pull up and reel down ... it must have weighted more than he did .. made ole dad proud ... and on another note he hooked up with another ray on the mullet rod and the drag work great ..... go Okuma ... I was really impressed with it ... Abu Blue yonder drag wasn't as near as smooth


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

maybe yours was a typo -- but thats ramp 34 as far n as you can get -- you'll see the sloughs


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishinmama*

ok my bad ... but it's so bad here I don't think it matters where you are this week ... and those biting green flies 

Hope yours is alot better than ours

with these waves I'm sure everything has changed ........ holes filled up and new ones opened ... at one point it looked like it was 3/4 MILE OUT TO GREEN WATER ....... it's been so ruff ... it dropped off quick .........


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hope better days are comin...RDT reporting sea mullet on sand fleas up close & personal (guess thats just off the drop) & blues on metal...
good luck


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*yeah been checkin RDT too*

problem was here you can't tell when you were getting a hit with the Tsunami waves ...

Lots of good reports from the soud side ... gonna have to give that a try 

Had a thunderstorm here last night ... not much rain just lighting and wind .... no problems for us ...

On a Good note the waves have died down and the water has cleared up this morning ... so hopefully a better day today


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*skate city*

skates were everywhere today .... caught a couple of 'em ........ did manage a couple barely keeper mullet and 2 pomps that were just a tad too small to keep ... water was alot clearer today but still kinda ruff ... 2 guys by us were doing pretty good on mullet with bloodworms ... all I had was the FB but they worked somewhat ... not as good as the real thing though .... dang skates was even eating sandfleas ... that was the only thing that wanted them today ......


Haven't heard from fishinaddication for a couple days and going sharkin


----------



## fish junkie (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad the water cleared for you,hope the fishin' picks up .Good luck w/ the sharkin' tonight.
appreciate the reports.
marko


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*sharkin*

well the sharkin looks like a no go ... my kayak buddy got called home .....

the neighbor at the campground did a gulfstream trip today and gave us some seabass, snapper, and triggerfish ....... so a fish fry is a sure thing now ... come to find out he only lives about 1 hour from our house ..... 

love this campground wifi ...... 

might try and post a couple pics though later


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*few pics*

just thougt I'd show a couple of pics 

first up ..... how not to hold your rod 









doing better 









wait I need some help









end result ........ 









I wouldn't be afraid to turn him loose on a bull drum one bit ... or the Mrs either one ...... that thing weighed as much as he did ... good practice for when a real fish gets hooked up


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Surfchunker,

Looks like you and the family are having lots of fun. Is that a Pink cooler I spy in the background!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i can smell the salt air -- thanks!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> i can smell the salt air -- thanks!!!


. . . and the bbq. Mmm.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the live report. Glad you're all having a great time. Nice job the kid did. He'll remember that a lifetime.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thursday*

another ruff day but the fishing was better ... did manage to catch several mullet before the high tide started coming in .... It was over running the beach .... fish were still there it was hard to see a hit ... most after the high tide started moving in we were just feeding the fish ... but we did have enough fillets to feed 3 campers full of families ...

did a good turn today and helped a struggling family catch a few before the tide came in ... gave them a couple of homemmade bottom rigs and a little knowledge and they caught some mullet and pomps .... 

now on to the replies ... 

Fishbait ... no it's a faded red one ... 

fshinmama ... hope the water is a little calmer for you ..... fish are here ....

Oki ... coming down in Sept to AI hopefully and will bring more ...... 

can't fish today ... trying to give him plenty of memories like that ..... 

another note fishingaddiction called me and we are hitting it in the morning ...... 

Pics ........ HIGH WATER ... nuff said


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

enjoying your daily updates ... hope each remaining day gets even better!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

"Faded Red" Ha! That's a good one!

Looks like you are going to have nice weather today. Mid 80s with 6-7mph winds coming from the NNE til about mid day. Can't wait to see your report.

Tomorrow will also be good a good day with winds staying below 10 mph. No rain in sight! Yeah!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Friday*

well it was a good day for fellowship ... hooked up with fishinaddication and his girlfriend ... he is a good dude .... I'd share a beach with him any time ... Heather aint half bad herself ...

FA put it on me ... he caught 4 flounder 2 of them keepers and me well ........ 2 nice mullet ..... BUT I didn't break a rod today ... Inferno at that ... FA was havin a time ... and when his Inferno broke I about cried ....

WE met up at the point and fished the north side for a bit and nothing was happening and went to the other side and he started hooking up on the flounder ... that boy fishes hard ... 

pics later ... dinner time now


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

He broke an inferno? Casting? fishing? or slammed it in a car door????


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*cdog*

casting ...i seen it ... he does a kinda of modified hatteras cast ... i think he might have had a little slack in it when he went to let 'er rip ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> casting ...i seen it ... he does a kinda of modified hatteras cast ... i think he might have had a little slack in it when he went to let 'er rip ...


Wow, thats th first I have heard of a inferno breaking. I dont care who ya are that sucks...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Home / conclusion*

We ended up staying an extra day .... saturday evening on high tide we had a school of Spot go thru and ended up catching several ..... it was dead up untill that time and then we ran out of bw's and headed off the beach ....

bait of choice for the week was real bloodworms and to keep them on the hook I was just cutting a tiny chunk of FBBW and putting that on last ... fished sandfleas several times and caught a few fish ... had some salted shrimp and it never had a bump all week and I saw other people catching fish with fresh shrimp ... squid .... caught some mullet and spots on squid .... we caught more pomps with a cast net than on bait and about the same size too .... Rays were hitting anything out there several days ... even in the wash of BW's .... and jumping like crazy ...... and one small shark .... wanted to get into the flouder like FA but didn't happen ... did buy some rigs before I left though ....

caught enough for a fish fry at camp and brought home enough for another fish fry .... didn't kill them and did get skunked either ... put fish in the cooler everyday ..... 

it was good meeting FA and his GF Heather 

I'll get a few more pics up tonight ... got work to do ....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey bruce...sorry i didnt call ya back last night...we all ate at bouys and then passed out! LOL!!! No sharkin as planned....I have a few pics myself that I'll post up.........I had one real strong run at the point early this AM....one school of blues came through and also caught one 4lb 9oz blue on the 525/ballistic combo....(borrowed the rod from JAM)


actually fished with Jamie and Rich (OBXTACO) all day yesterday....jamie landed two nice blacktips....and I really didnt do much of anything....a few runs....that was about it.



FA



FA


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*1 last lesson*

I learned while I was fishing with Fishinaddication was don't ever share a drink cooler with him 









FA and I on the South Beach at the Point


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL! I told ya the fish slime puts some juju on your beer :beer: 


great pics bro!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you gotta get those flatties outta there -- looks like they drank all your beer & passed out-- on top of each other!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> you gotta get those flatties outta there -- looks like they drank all your beer & passed out-- on top of each other!


ROFLMAO!!!!! I never realized it until I was low on beer!  



FA


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the posts and pics from SC and FA. I just spent my lunch break reading them and LMAO about FM's take on the flatties in the cooler. Glad y'all had a good time and caught some good eats.

FA, just wondering what you used to catch the flounder?


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi surfchunker, pa,fisherman here me and my family will be in N.C. the week of 8/16 to 8/21. Hope to catch some fish. Good luck to you catch alot.:fishing::beer:


----------



## KCR (May 21, 2009)

*In Rodanthe Aug 23-28*

.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, surfchunker I will be in N.C Aug 16-21. Hope to catch some fish


----------

